# Expat Quiz Night



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just to let you know that the next Expat Quiz Night is being held on Friday the 10th of December at the Quinta Cafe Bar, sao pedro, Tomar.

This months quiz will have a Christmas raffle with several prizes available as well as the normal cash prize for the quiz. 

This is a very popular night out with some people traveling over an hour to take part, everyone is welcome to come along but come early to get a seat. starts at 8pm

rumour also has it that there will be free mince pies...


----------

